# MBT?



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

i am getting certifided here shrortly and i have talked to a few dive shops around the area but i havent talked to mbt yet....dose anybodyhave a price rang or recamend it or know how many dives they do withu before they certify u and is it worth to drive over there from gulf breeze to talk to them....cause right now the best one i have found right now is bay breeze for the price and stuff.....thanks for any input yall put!!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes. It is absolutley worth the drive.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Why don't you just pick up the phone and give them a call and they can answer all your questions for you.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I think it's $169.00 total for everything. Just give them a call.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

well anybody got the number

thanks


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

internet has their web site and# 455-7702

*02*

http://www.mbtdivers.com/


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

455-7702


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks ill be giving them a call!


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Maybe breathing underwater isnt the best thing for some folks...Often find myself thinking that...I dont know why...lol


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

> *Telum Piscis (7/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *sailfish23 (7/25/2008)*well anybody got the number
> ...


dude, honestly i knew some people might have the numbermemorized it or somethimg like that or have it close by so chill out cause it would take ten seconds to make a post and it would take me ten minutes to find it online cause of dial up slow internet and lord knows where a phonebook is in my house....and yes it would be pretty had to find the number!!

and no smart a$$ i would not like for u or someone eles to take the class for me cause i am very capable of taking the class by myself!!!

good day!


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

why the hell are y'all being an ass? jon that ain't cool at all. as many times you have gotten on here asking for some kinda help. yeah i know he could look it up but shit. don't bust his balls for it. sorry for the foul language, my parents tired!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *flynurse (7/25/2008)*why the hell are y'all being an ass? jon that ain't cool at all. as many times you have gotten on here asking for some kinda help. yeah i know he could look it up but shit. don't bust his balls for it. sorry for the foul language, my parents tired!!


I know it wasn't cool. I apologize. I told him he caught me in rare form. Someone had already got me in a bad mood by asking me a million questions at work that they could have simply found out with a little work on their part.So I apologize.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Sailfish! Call the guys at MBT.

I also live in Gulf Breeze, in VIlla Venyce, and I drive over there all the time. Everyone who works there is at least an instuctor, or dive master. The guy selling you a pair of gloves is an instuctor, and knows his sh#t. 

I would not however, invite any of them over to your house for a BBQ. They are all rouge individuals.

More on that later, theres video.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (7/26/2008)*They are all rouge individuals.


I'm Red? You're not trying to call me a commie are you Clay?


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (7/26/2008)*I would not however, invite any of them over to your house for a BBQ. They are all rouge individuals.
> 
> More on that later, theres video.




Liar, Liar... PANTS ON FIRE!!!!! :hoppingmad


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *Evensplit (7/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Clay-Doh (7/26/2008)*They are all rouge individuals.
> ...


I think Clay just said we wear make-up:blush:


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

> *Caver2130 (7/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Clay-Doh (7/26/2008)*I would not however, invite any of them over to your house for a BBQ. They are all rouge individuals.
> ...


josh i think i talked to u on the phone on friday???


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

> *sailfish23 (7/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Caver2130 (7/26/2008)*
> ...




Yeah, Shannon... that was me. You get squared away for class?


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

yea but its gonna be a christmas present so wats the closest classes after cristmas yall have??


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

OK man...I meant....hell, I dont know how to spell it. roge. bad. evil. loose cannon.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

> *sailfish23 (7/26/2008)*yea but its gonna be a christmas present so wats the closest classes after cristmas yall have??


The Tuesday following Xmas, as far as I can tell right now.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

sweet thats prolly when ill start!!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Uhhh its <H1>rogue</H1>

<SPAN class="sense_label start">1 <SPAN class=sense_content>*:*vagrant, tramp 

<SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class="sense_label start">2 <SPAN class=sense_content>*:*a dishonest or worthless person *:*scoundrel 

<SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class="sense_label start">3 <SPAN class=sense_content>*:*a mischievous person *:*scamp 

<SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class="sense_label start">4 <SPAN class=sense_content>*:*a horse inclined to shirk or misbehave 

<SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class="sense_label start">5 <SPAN class=sense_content>*:*an individual exhibiting a chance and usually inferior biological variation 

<SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break>

<SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break>Mmm Clay, I think you fall into the fifth definition...........

<SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class="sense_label start">5 <SPAN class=sense_content>*:*an individual exhibiting a *chance* and usually *inferior biological variation*


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:moon Well, actually I would have to agree with you!


----------

